# Has anyone heard about XVLP technology?



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

just found this on the web, it looks like DIY XVLP
But Maybe there is a new line coming soon?

I am about to buy a HVLP turbine. so maybe i need to wait...?:blink:

http://www.wagner-xvlp.com/


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

looks like a cheaply made hvlp turbine and gun to me, with a sharply produced video.


----------



## ibsocal (Apr 17, 2007)

the turbine is Intresting indeed
agitates and heats up coatings.
the gun is not so intresting, but you/I never really know untill you try it.
here is more info translated in english
http://translate.googleusercontent....duced/&usg=ALkJrhg-tlorLSa8abew1d193AC9HBZ_vQ


----------



## mr.fixit (Aug 16, 2009)

looks like another big box p.o.s. to me


----------



## NCPaint1 (Aug 6, 2009)

mr.fixit said:


> looks like another big box p.o.s. to me


Looks like the "paint zoom"......that thing "revolutionized the industry". I mean, who uses old fashioned brushes and rollers anymore? ;-)


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

Oden said:


> looks like a cheaply made hvlp turbine and gun to me, with a sharply produced video.



I agree with you, it looks like it spray like that only in the video.
anyway i ordered a new Capspray 105:yes:

maybe my next one will be a XVLP.


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

Does it have a shoulder strap to carry it around with you?


----------



## jack pauhl (Nov 10, 2008)

Looks like it produces a nice finish but slow. Nicer than my 9100 4 stage spraying acrylics. He pumped out that thick red paint without reduction unless i missed something. The 9100 couldn't spit that stuff out straight.


----------



## sha0546 (Jan 17, 2011)

jack pauhl said:


> Looks like it produces a nice finish but slow. Nicer than my 9100 4 stage spraying acrylics. He pumped out that thick red paint without reduction unless i missed something. The 9100 couldn't spit that stuff out straight.


Yes you missed the TempSpray part, heating the paint instead of thin it.


----------

